# outlook 2003 not receiving email



## kaposidd (Feb 3, 2010)

MS Outlook 2003 not receiving email

Win XP Media Center Edition Version 2002 SP3
Microsoft Outlook 2003

I am not able to receive mails however I am able to send mails.

I am not getting any error message.

No Firewall present
Tried to replace mapi32.dll ..no go
Reconfigured email account .. no go
tried IP in place of incoming mail server .. no go

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIABLE 

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you go to your account setup screen you should have an icon to test your settings. When you do that, what happens?


----------



## kaposidd (Feb 3, 2010)

The test setting completes successfully


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If you create a new profile, are you able to receive emails successfully? (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/286040)


----------



## kaposidd (Feb 3, 2010)

no buddy even after creating a new profile its not working ... I will try to uninstall/reinstall office


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you checked in case the messages are being trapped by your antispam software ?
Also you could have a friend send a test message, and make sure the options for "receipt" are checked. That would tell you that at least the messages are getting to the mail server.
You can always check that there are in fact messages on the mail server by using a webmail application.


----------



## kaposidd (Feb 3, 2010)

hi clyde, 

thnx for the help however I have no security s/w on my system(firewall,antivirus, anti spyware, malware or anything else). Yes I am receiving mails in webmail however its MS Outlook not receing mails.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What kind of email host are you using? Is it something free like gmail, hotmail, or yahoo, or is it something through your ISP like cox.net, or att.net? It's a bit puzzling that you can run your test and it works, but you can't receive messages but you can see them in your webmail. How many messages do you have in your inbox of webmail?


----------



## kaposidd (Feb 3, 2010)

My website: www.techsupport.net.in
Host is my website's email [email protected]
However the my site will be down for 5 days since I have disabled google apps.
I have plenty of mails in my mail box.

Everytime I do a test I receive a mail in the webmail but none of them comes into Outlook.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Your site will be down since you disabled google apps? Alrighty, not sure what one has to do with the other. I see that you're using a gmail account as your main contact record on your domain, are you looking to your gmail account to see if you have messages? Are you by chance forwarding your messages to your gmail account or something like that? Something is not right and it seems like there's some incomplete information somewhere. If you can get to your webmail, are you logging in using the same email address and password as the account that's been setup within outlook?


----------

